# Memorial Day



## MissMandi (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey All, 

I am supposed to leave tonight to my Mom's for some holiday time and I was wondering if I could leave my hedgies one night without me. 

I intend to feed them enough for two days and be back monday. That would only be 1 day without me. 

Will they eat all the food and get sick? One of my guys needs softened food. Do you think it would dry out and he might have trouble?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It's a hard call. For me personally I've been too scared to leave them home by themselves even if it was just overnight. My main fears would be getting something wrapped around them, dumping their water, power outage etc. I'm not trying to make it sound scary its just concerns I have on why I personally haven't. Hopefully their will be more along because I could be wrong and it may be okay.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ditto to what Hedgieonboard said. Overnight especially is when something could happen. I've never left mine in the house alone overnight just in case something happens when they are up and active.


----------

